# bear rugs price?



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

How much do bear rugs run?


----------



## Yonkers (Mar 19, 2007)

I have checked with a couple places so far and pricing I have got so far is $140-150 a foot. Extra for open mouths.

I have a few more to call and see then start driving around to see their stuff


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Right around what Yonkers said....one guy I know charges $175/ft.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

$125 per ft.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

$135.00 per foot.

I'm picking mine up this morning.


----------



## Roger (Feb 14, 2000)

Check out Rugs by Nancy - part of Jenkins Taxidermy. She does an outstanding job and her prices are very reasonable. I was extremely happy with my bear rug. She advertises in Woods-n-Water News from time-to-time.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Luv2hunteup said:


> $135.00 per foot.
> 
> I'm picking mine up this morning.


Who do you use?


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

Roger said:


> Check out Rugs by Nancy - part of Jenkins Taxidermy. She does an outstanding job and her prices are very reasonable. I was extremely happy with my bear rug. She advertises in Woods-n-Water News from time-to-time.


This is where my bear from 2008 is still at. She charges $105 per foot and no extra charge for an open mouth.


----------



## a10ptbuc (Sep 27, 2003)

Just got my bear permit for the first time and started counting my chickens before they hatch and I called my taxidermist and asked him that very same question Flat rate was $725.00 open mouth unless it was a huge one he said. $1000.00 fo 3/4 mount and 425.00 for a head and shoulder open mouth. If I'm sucessful I will get a bear rug done. Anyone interested let me know and I'll get you the guys name and number he is in Birch Run.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Shoulder mount seems reasonable...anything else....ouch...look elsewhere.


----------



## Big K (Jan 13, 2003)

fish patroll said:


> $125 per ft.


Larry...since every bear only has 4 feet does that mean you'll do it for $500?


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

I've seen a couple that only had 3...LOL...That is the measurement from the tip of the nose to the base of the tail.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

> Quote by *uptracker*
> Who do you use?


I went out of state with a group of guys so all our hides went to Lombaro's in Anchorville. He did a nice rug for me. My second rug should be done in about a month.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

luv2hunteup said:


> i went out of state with a group of guys so all our hides went to lombaro's in anchorville. He did a nice rug for me. My second rug should be done in about a month.


10-4


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

fish patroll said:


> $125 per ft.


That's funny, don't most bears have four feet???


----------



## South Branch (Feb 3, 2009)

Call Big Timber Taxidermy, he is very reasonable, and award winning. Usually the 2 don't go hand in hand, but he is the exception. Worth the drive.

920-676-2229


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

South Branch said:


> Call Big Timber Taxidermy, he is very reasonable, and award winning. Usually the 2 don't go hand in hand, but he is the exception. Worth the drive.
> 
> 920-676-2229


 
Where is this place at?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

920 area code is down by Green Bay Wisconsin.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

here are a few pics of a couple that I just finished up.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)




----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)




----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)




----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Nice looking rugs fish partoll. Do they come with some sort of hooks for wall mounting? Or are they (intended for wall mount ) made differently?
I thought I saw some kind of loop on the first pic.

ATB


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

yes they have loops sewn in so you can hang them on the wall if you want.


----------

